# lighttd / python BIG Problem

## parado

Hallo, ich versuche bereits 3 Tage Lighttpd mit Python Support zu installieren, ich habe wirklich alle möglichen (sowohl mod_cgi als auch mod_fastcgi) getestet & mehrere 100 Seiten auf google getestet habe!

Das Ergebnis Error 403 oder 500  im besten Fall!

Meine Fragte:

Hat jemand ein vergleichbares System am laufen und wenn ja, welche USE Flags für welche Pakete, welche Pakete insgesamt & wie sehen die config's aus? 

Ich benötige wirklich dringend Hilfe! Wie Python zum laufen gebracht wird ist mir mittlerweile egal, Hauptsache es läuft! 

Gerne bin ich auch für Hilfe zu nginx oder apache offen, Hauptsache Python ist ausführbar!

gruß Chris

----------

